# North Dakota Early Season Goose



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey guys,
As you all know the ND Early goose opener is just around the corner!! I was just curious to as how many of you are gonna make it out on Wed or next weekend!! I'm definitely excited to get out there! It's gonna be a blast! :beer:

Thanks guys,
Trevor :beer: :beer:


----------



## Finlander (Jul 3, 2012)

Going up on the 17th mainly to scout and get permission to hunt some fields. But I'll be bringing my gear if a good field is good to hunt for Saturday and Sunday morning. My daughter is due to have a baby on the 1st of September and she lives in North Dakota on a farm and her husband farms 1000+ acres so it'll be fun no matter what! :thumb:


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Im pumped!! But ive been scouting for a few nites now and they are in small family flocks and a few cant even fly. They are very spread out and all over the place. very few fields have "Alot" of geese in them. So dont expect an incredible shoot. :******:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My hunting partner is pretty optimistic so far...he's seeing lots of birds/fields. I will be out Wednesday for sure.


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope the alot will change in the next week with the weather finally breaking with a forecast of mainly 70 degree highs.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I will be out!


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

EllendaleND said:


> Im pumped!! But ive been scouting for a few nites now and they are in small family flocks and a few cant even fly. They are very spread out and all over the place. very few fields have "Alot" of geese in them. So dont expect an incredible shoot. :ticked:


thats what i am seeing too...largest flock i have seen was 70


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Been out a few times this week now and have been finding really good numbers! Found 2 or 3 fields with 250+ and a couple more with about 150. The biggest feed we found all the birds were grouped up but the other feeds the birds were spread apart throughout the whole field. 
Cant wait till wednesday!!!


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

huntingtim08 said:


> Been out a few times this week now and have been finding really good numbers! Found 2 or 3 fields with 250+ and a couple more with about 150. The biggest feed we found all the birds were grouped up but the other feeds the birds were spread apart throughout the whole field.
> Cant wait till wednesday!!!


guess i am looking in the wrong area.


----------

